# The Great One dons our apparel!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that Mike Penland


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

fa sho!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Right... Nice work Phreebsd


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

WE watched him race at Loretta Lynns old man can ride that is for sure


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just wondering why he looks like he's scared to get his hand dirty on that rack.......


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I'm just wondering why he looks like he's scared to get his hand dirty on that rack.......


looks like he's picking at the mud...


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

lmao...
He isn't afraid of mud that's for sure look at pics of him after one of his races he is covered from head to toe


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

maybe he doesn't want to get that sweet MIMB shirt dirty... I wouldn't....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet, he hasn't missed a meal in a while.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

He is a nice guy....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Sweet, he hasn't missed a meal in a while.


neither have I man but that's gonna change!
:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> neither have I man but that's gonna change!
> :rockn:


I know this is off topic but the wife is on a low carb diet and has dropped 40 pounds in 3 months. I've been doing it for about two weeks and have lost 10 lbs myself.

Some things you CAN eat and eat almost as much as you want.

Chicken
Steak
Bacon
Sausage
Cheese (any kind)
Pork Rinds
Eggs
Green beans
Sugar free Jello
There is lots more than that but that's off the top of my head.

The theory behind it is you limit your daily carb intake to less than 20 carbs per day. Your body needs more than that to function so it turns to your body fat to find the necessary fuel. All I can say is it works.

Unfortunatley beer is out of the question. It's loaded with carbs. But on the other hand, whiskey, rum, vodka, tequila has 0 carbs. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hell even _I_ don't have a shirt THAT nice!!! Hahaha! :bigok:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I know this is off topic but the wife is on a low carb diet and has dropped 40 pounds in 3 months. I've been doing it for about two weeks and have lost 10 lbs myself.
> 
> Some things you CAN eat and eat almost as much as you want.
> 
> ...


I am learning that you can cut that list down by 2/3 if you have high cholesterol. Combine that and low carb diet and you get Grilled CHICKEN ........breakfast lunch and dinner.

Cluck Cluck


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

The low carb diet works but it isn't very good fro you. Carbs are what your body needs so you will have energy after a couple of weeks you will feel run down if you have a halfway active lifestyle. It is never good to cut out any one group of food (proteins, fats or carbs). The best thing to do is to change the types of carbs you eat and add a little exercise in there somewhere. Carbs are broken down into three categories according to the glycemic index. The higher the glycemic index the worse they are for you. The high glycemic index foods are things like white bread, white potatoes, candy bars, soft drinks etc. These thing digest relatively quickly and spike your blood sugar making your body want to store more fat. The low glycemic index foods are wheat bread, brown rice, vegetables, ect. These things are usually higher in fiber and will digest relatively slowly not quite giving you that huge burst of energy all at once but at more of a slow steady rate making your body want to burn more fat as well as the fiber helping your digestive tract.

This may not be exactly right and there is definitely alot more to it than what I posted but just make sure that you do your research before you jump in to a diet just because you can lose alot of weight fast which is not a really good idea in an of itself. 

Bottom line weight control whether you are gaining or losing all boils down to calories in and calories out: If you take in more than you re burning you will gain weight if you burn more than you take in you will lose weight.

I can go on and on and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask and I will help you as much as I can.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Is that chicken fried?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It sounds like we've touched on a subject Mall Crawler knows about. My heaviest was 243 and my lowest was 177. I've been up and down that roller coaster three distinct times. Since I'm only 5'9" that 243 was very uncomfortable. 1st time I eate right and excersized and got to the 170's, relaxed a couple of years and back to the 240 range. Next time I basically just starved myself. Very little at all to eat. Sometimes I'd go for 3 or 4 days without food. When I got to the 170's that time everyone told me it looked like I had aids. That was about 3 years ago and I'm on my way back up. I weighed the other day and was 199. I told myself I'd never get above 200 again. I know the way I'm doing it right now is not really healthy but we're all gonna die, just a matter of time. I'd rather die skinny and happy than fat and happy. I won't be as much of a burden on the pall bearers.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm at my heaviest right now around 280 I'm 6'2 & work in an office. I'm usually around 230 to 240. Wife got prego about 3 yrs ago n we both put on weight & she is better at losing it than me. In Jan. they r doing the biggest loser contest at work gonna try that to c if I can stick with it to get back to where I feel good.


----------

